# Disable airplane mode



## Sfluegel (Dec 30, 2005)

Any ideas on how to disable airplane mode? I have a Gateway laptop that I don't travel with, and it constantly puts itself into airplane mode. I would like to disable airplane mode so that can't happen.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here: Airplane Mode - Turn On or Off in Windows 8


----------

